# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Bắc >  Làng cổ Đường Lâm - đi chơi quanh Hà Nội

## thietht

*(Didau.org)* - Chỉ cần đội lên đầu chiếc mũ bảo hiểm và ngồi xe máy xuôi theo QL32, bạn sẽ đến Đường Lâm. Ngôi làng Việt cổ đặc thù nằm cách Hà Nội 50km.


Dịp cuối tuần có lẽ là thích hợp nhất để bạn chìm đắm trong không gian yên lành và thắm đượm tình quê.
Ngay từ quốc lộ rẽ vào, đã nhìn thấy Đường Lâm với đường làng uốn lượn giữa cánh đồng. Cổng làng nép mình bên gốc đa cổ thụ - nét đặc trưng vùng Bắc bộ. Đi qua những con ngõ ngoằn ngoèo, chúng tôi tới nhà anh Hà Nguyên Huyến - nhà văn, nhà báo (Báo Văn Nghệ). Qua tám đời thừa kế, với biết bao thăng trầm và rêu phong của bóng thời gian, ngôi nhà luôn là điểm đến của nhiều du khách - là đề tài của biết bao nghệ sĩ nhiếp ảnh trong và ngoài nước, xuất hiện trong nhiều bộ phim truyện Việt Nam, là nơi giới sinh viên mỹ thuật, kiến trúc thực tập sáng tác.

Làng Mông Phụ là đại diện duy nhất về văn minh lúa nước châu á còn sót lại! Đây là làng Việt cổ, được xây dựng bằng đá ong với quy mô khá rộng, nghệ thuật kiến trúc tinh xảo. Nét độc đáo của làng là những ngả đường hình xương cá, gồm trục đường chính và những ngõ nhỏ thông nhau. Dù bạn xuất phát từ đâu và đi qua ngõ nào thì điểm gặp nhau cũng là đường chính của làng. Những con đường làng lát gạch được làm theo những lệ xưa của làng. Mỗi chàng trai muốn lấy vợ thì phải mang gạch đến lát đường làng. Mỗi đám cưới, lại có thêm những đoạn đường làng được lát gạch mới.

Đường Lâm còn có tục danh là Kẻ Mía và có một ngôi chùa mang tên chùa Mía (làng Đồng Sàng). Đây là ngôi chùa có nhiều tượng nghệ thuật nhất nước ta và đã được đưa vào sách kỷ lục Việt Nam. Hiện chùa còn lưu giữ 287 pho tượng thờ. Nổi bật nhất là pho tượng Phật bà Quan Âm. Người Đường Lâm có câu ca dao: “Nổi danh chùa Mía làng ta. Có pho tống tử Phật bà Quan Âm”.



Chiếc cổng làng tuyệt đẹp này là cảm hứng sáng tác của rất nhiều nghệ sĩ



Nhà thờ Đường Lâm



Đá ong, nét đặc biệt của mảnh đất này



Chùa Mía, ngôi chùa nổi tiếng đất Sơn Tây



Những chum tương trong chùa Mía


Rảo bước qua những bức tường nhà bằng đá ong vàng sậm trong nắng, anh Huyến chỉ tay về phía cánh cổng làm bằng gỗ khiêm nhường ẩn sau những cành lá dâu tằm xanh mướt. Những con ngõ hiền lành và yên tĩnh với những vạt hoa trinh nữ, hoa mua tím biếc... Đến đây, nghe tiếng bước chân mình rộn lên trong từng ngõ nhỏ, chạm tay vào lớp đá xù xì mát rượi của chiếc cổng làng duy nhất còn sót lại, đọc mấy chữ đại tự “Thế hữu hưng ngơi đại” (Thời nào cũng có người tài giỏi), sẽ cảm thấy dường như có điều kỳ diệu ẩn dưới lớp đá dày trầm mặc...


Nếu bạn cần tìm một không gian xưa để sáng tạo, thư giãn, hãy tìm về với Đường Lâm.



(Theo Afamily)


Cùng khám phá *các địa điểm đi chơi quanh Hà Nội* - *cac dia diem di choi quanh Ha Noi*

----------

